# Kühlungsborn - Windstärke



## ex-elbangler (20. Mai 2008)

Hi#h,

an alle die sich dort auskennen.

will die Tage mal nach Kübo, Boot mit 5ps ausleihen und den Hornis und anderem Getier nachstellen.

Die frage ist bei welcher windstärke und windrichtung  ist das problemlos möglich#c. 

Danke schonmal im voraus

micha


----------



## HD4ever (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

alles was mit aus N kommt ist wohl schlecht da auf der Ecke  
viel mehr als 3 macht sicher auch kein Spaß |kopfkrat
also ich würde sagen am besten SW Wind bis 3 max 4 #h


----------



## hd-treiber (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Grundsätzlich alles was ablandig ist, geht. Evtl. auch noch *seichte* Windrichtungen aus N, da kommts dann aber drauf an, von wo aus Du los willst, denn vom Strand aus könnte das feucht werden. Vom Hafen aus gehts schon eher, da bist Du hinter der Steinmole geschützt, kannst aber um die Ecke dahinter manchmal das böse Erwachen kriegen....


----------



## ex-elbangler (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Danke schonmal,
also heute und morgen wären schlecht.
http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/Kuehlungsborn.htm


----------



## HD4ever (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

windfinder sagt auch so ne 4 aus N NO ... |uhoh:
wirklich nicht ideal .... würde nun auf das Boot ankommen, aber mit nem kleinen und 5 PS quirl würd ich sagen besser eher nicht 
raus zu fahren .... #c


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

vorhersage N mit 4? dann lass das mal lieber, nicht nur wegen dem risiko, sondern auch, weil zum horniangeln erfahrungsgemäß ruhigeres wasser besser ist


----------



## ex-elbangler (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> vorhersage N mit 4? dann lass das mal lieber, nicht nur wegen dem risiko, sondern auch, weil zum horniangeln erfahrungsgemäß ruhigeres wasser besser ist


 
Es geht nicht um heut oder morgen, sondern nur erst mal ganz allgeimein.


----------



## HD4ever (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

fahr nicht los wenn die Bedingungen nicht wirklich gut sind !
ich hab das einmal gemacht das ich 130 Km gefahren bin, nach'm slippen kurz raus bin und nach 10-15min Angeln gesagt habe " besser wieder rein in den Hafen" 
dann noch ein 2. mal die gleiche Strecke und festgeestellt das ich das slippen lieber gleich lassen sollte #q
nun ist es so das ich bei meinen geplanten Bootstouren immer diverse Wetterlinkseiten *vorher* zu Rate ziehe und mir Stellen und Möglichkeite suche wo ablandiger Wind zu finden ist.
Auflandig geht natürlich auch wenn 1-2 ....
entweder sein lassen bei auflandig mit 4 oder irgendwo anders hin ....


----------



## Rosi (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Hi Micha, ganz allgemein ist es zeitig in der Früh und spät abends windstiller. Deine gezeigte Wetterseite ist klasse! Wenn du die Wellenhöhe wissen möchtest, nimm das Mittel zwischen Rerik und Warnemünde. Die wird bei Kübo nicht angegeben. Ab 03m über N würde ich nicht mehr rausfahren wollen. Für Dorsche müßt ihr schon ein ganzes Stück raus, der Hornhecht ist in Ufernähe. Ich bin morgen Nachmittag auch draußen, ein Stück nebenan in Richtung Rerik. Mal sehen auf wieviel Metern der Dorsch zu finden ist. Steck dir ein paar Gufis ein, damit soll es zur Zeit gut gehen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Moin alle Nördlichen Windrichtungen sind sehr schlecht. Nordost ist schon bei ner 3 tödlich. Westwind ist bedingt gut denn wenn du zum Trollegrund willst steht dort die Welle wenn du um die Ecke Richtung Reik kommst. Die allerbest Windrichtung wäre Südost bis Süd. Vor Kühlungsborn auch noch Südwest.
Wenn du sehen willst wie es vor Ort im MOment aussieht guckst du auch die Webcam.


----------



## faun (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Wo liegt der Trollegrund,ist er auf Karten zu sehen ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Der Trollegrund befindet sich zwischen Kübo und Rerik vor der Bukspitze. Wenn du auf die Seekarte schaust erkennst du den sofort.


----------



## ex-elbangler (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi Micha, ganz allgemein ist es zeitig in der Früh und spät abends windstiller. Deine gezeigte Wetterseite ist klasse! Wenn du die Wellenhöhe wissen möchtest, nimm das Mittel zwischen Rerik und Warnemünde. Die wird bei Kübo nicht angegeben. Ab 03m über N würde ich nicht mehr rausfahren wollen. Für Dorsche müßt ihr schon ein ganzes Stück raus, der Hornhecht ist in Ufernähe. Ich bin morgen Nachmittag auch draußen, ein Stück nebenan in Richtung Rerik. Mal sehen auf wieviel Metern der Dorsch zu finden ist. Steck dir ein paar Gufis ein, damit soll es zur Zeit gut gehen.


 
#hHi Rosi, 
die Wetterseite hattest Du mir mal empfohlen,
--Seebrücke Heilligendamm-- hattest mir schonmal gute tipps gegeben.

Sag mal bescheid wie es bei Dir lief.




wenn nicht lass ich das mit dem Boot und zieh mir die Wathose an.


#6Dank nochmal an alle für die antworten#6


----------



## faun (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Wollte am Sonnabend zum Trollegrund, um die Stelle zu testen,komme aus Richtung  Warnemünde,wie es aussieht, kann man es wohl vergessen,der Wind soll bis auf 5 in Böen auf 6gehen und aus NO blasen,wenn man schon mal am Wochenende frei hatt,dann so ein Wetter |gr:


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Das sind noch 3 Tage! Eine verläßliche Wettervorhersage bekommst du max. 24 Stunden vorher. Warts ab.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Das kommt natürlich auf das Boot drauf an aber bei NO4 geht da schon ganz schön was ab.


----------



## faun (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Ist ein Mobo 6,5m, mit 130 PS IB.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

ok, das sollte gehen wenn es nicht noch mehr wird. Viel Spaß.#h


----------



## Rosi (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Bei solchen Wind und Wellenverhältnissen macht mir angeln vom Boot keinen Spaß. Man kann nicht aufstehen und damit auch nicht richtig werfen. Davon abgesehen gibt es auch keine Hornhechte, eher beißt der Plattfisch. Dorsche vielleicht, falls sie so nahe stehen, denn weit würde ich nicht rausfahren.

Hi Micha#hIch war gestern vor der Halbinsel Wustrow. Wind aus Nord trieb ne schöne Welle durch das ganze Salzhaff! An Angeln war kaum zu denken. Kraut trieb umher, kein Hornfisch. Die Ostsee dagegen war vor Wustrow spiegelglatt. Wär hätte das gedacht! Ich bin mit dem Fang sehr zufrieden. Die Hornfische haben nun glasklare Eier im Bauch, vor 2 Wochen war der Rogen noch rosa. Allerdings sind die Hornis schon kleiner, wo blos die Großen geblieben sind?


----------



## Tuempelteddy (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*



Rosi schrieb:


> ... Ich war gestern vor der Halbinsel Wustrow. ...


 
Hei Rosi,

wo warst du denn?
Ich wollte morgen abend vielleicht mal los und paar Dorsche ärgern. Letztes mal ging bei 8m westlich vom Durchbruch so richtig die Post ab. Muss man noch immer so weit raus oder sind die Räuber schon dichter gekommen? Wäre ja bei den momentanen Spritpreisen nicht schlecht!

Grüße aus Bobitz

Torsten


----------



## Rosi (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Hi Torsten, ich war genau vor Kieler Ort, knapp um die Ecke auf Hornfisch. Es lagen 2 Boote dort. Dorsche weiß ich nicht. Gib mal ne Info durch, wenn du sie gefunden hast#h


----------



## faun (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Wollte morgen, zum Trollegrund auf Dorsch,ist dort auch jemand mit Boot unterwegs.


----------



## ex-elbangler (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

|wavey:Hatten uns nun entschieden, doch nicht mit dem Boot rauszufahren.

Waren gestern in Rerik unterwegs ,:c

sind die ganzen Kilometer umsonst gefahren.#q

Nix, ausser mein Vater hatte ein Brandungsvorfach gefangen, wo noch die Flunder dran hing, hatte beide haken inhaliert.


----------



## faun (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Wollten heute zum Trollegrund,haben aber es gelassen,als wir an der Westmole vorbei waren,Wind 4-5 in Böen 6, sind dann zur 3 - 4 Boje der Fahrrine vor Warnemünde gefahren und haben von 7.30 Uhr bis 10.00 Uhr gepilkt mit Beifänger, Ergebnis 3 Dorsche, einer 60 cm,zwei 50 cm.als gegen 10.00 Uhr der Wind nochmal auffrischte haben wir uns verzogen.Es waren aber viele Boote draußen.

Hoffe das es am nächsten Wochenende,besser ist,da ich unbedingt zum Trollegrund will.#h


----------



## Rosi (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Och schade Micha, aber denk an den Erholungswert und komm mal im Herbst zur Brandungsangelsaison wieder. Ich hatte das ganze We Besuch|rolleyes Nix mit Angeln. Und wenn auch nichts beißt, ich wäre sehr gern am Wasser gewesen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*



Rosi schrieb:


> Und wenn auch nichts beißt, ich wäre sehr gern am Wasser gewesen.



Geht mir auch so.  Hatte aber Bereitschaft und konnte nicht. #t Aber nächstes WE bin ich auch wieder da und wenn es der Wind zu lässt auf dem Trollegrund unterwegs. #h


----------



## faun (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Wie es auf Wetter Online aussieht,wird es wohl am Sonnabend klappen. Wind aus West, 5 Knoten. Vieleicht sehen wir uns ja,werde so um 9 Uhr auftauchen und am Trollegrund anfangen,dann weiter raus, in Hoffnung auf Dorsch.


----------



## ex-elbangler (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Ich bin auch gern am Wasser, auch ohne Fisch.
Nur wenn man knapp 900km (hin und zurück) fährt
hätte ich doch ganz gern meinen ersten hornhecht gefangen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*



faun schrieb:


> Wie es auf Wetter Online aussieht,wird es wohl am Sonnabend klappen. Wind aus West, 5 Knoten. Vieleicht sehen wir uns ja,werde so um 9 Uhr auftauchen und am Trollegrund anfangen,dann weiter raus, in Hoffnung auf Dorsch.



Sehr schön, dann halte mal ausschau nach diesem Boot. Marine 15F in Rot mit kleiner Flagge hinten dran. Ich werde wenn das Wetter mitspielt aber erst am Nachmittag raus fahren. In die Abendstunden angeln bringt im MOment eher Fisch an den Haken. Dorsch habe ich zu Pfingsten versucht auch bis weit raus. Die wollten gar nicht. Am besten ging zuletzt Wattwurm.


----------



## faun (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Werde den Wetterbericht beobachten und dann entscheiden.Dann werde ich nach dir Ausschau halten :m


----------



## faun (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Wie es aussieht,wird es am Sonntag wohl vom Wind aus,am besten werden.Aussichten 2-3 Bft vor Kühlungsborn,werde mich dann wohl auf den Sonntag einschießen.#6
Sonnabend noch 4-5 Bft.


----------



## Rosi (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Hi Faun, ich sitze hier auch wie auf Kohlen und warte auf eine Ausfahrt. Das wird aber spannend sagt Herr Kachelmann.


----------



## faun (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Hi Rosi,
Habe bei Wetter Online, Segelwetter geschaut,dort wird für Sonntag 2- 3 Bft angezeigt,wollte am Sonnabend,aber so um 4-5 ,bißchen doll von Warnemünde kommend,der Rückweg mit Welle |gr:
Hoffentlich bleibt es bei 2-3


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Mahlzeit,
ich werde das ganze WE in Meschendorf sein und lauern. Wenn der Wind passt fahr ich raus. Meinetwegen auch Sonntag wobei mir Samstag lieber wäre.


----------



## faun (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Mir wäre Samstag auch lieber,aber der wind,komme von Warnemünde,der Anfahrtsweg.|gr:


----------



## faun (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Sieht wohl so aus,als wenn es am Wochenende bei 3 Bft E bleibt, werd wohl doch Sonntagfrüh rausdüsen, aber mich erst entscheiden, wenn ich um die Westmole in Warnemünde geschnuppert habe, obs nach dem Trollegrund geht oder nicht.:m

Jörg, slipst du, oder hast du einen Liegeplatz für dein Boot ?

Jörg, noch eine Frage,warum stimmt die Zeitangabe im Board nicht,habe eine Antwort verfasst, um 9,56 Uhr, aber es steht Heute,7,32 Uhr ??


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*



faun schrieb:


> Sieht wohl so aus,als wenn es am Wochenende bei 3 Bft E bleibt, werd wohl doch Sonntagfrüh rausdüsen, aber mich erst entscheiden, wenn ich um die Westmole in Warnemünde geschnuppert habe, obs nach dem Trollegrund geht oder nicht.:m
> 
> Jörg, slipst du, oder hast du einen Liegeplatz für dein Boot ?
> 
> Jörg, noch eine Frage,warum stimmt die Zeitangabe im Board nicht,habe eine Antwort verfasst, um 9,56 Uhr, aber es steht Heute,7,32 Uhr ??



Moin,
zu1. ich brauch nicht slippen. Ich habe mein Boot in Meschendorf auf der Wiese liegen und schubse das bei Bedarf ins Wasser. Ich werde vor Ort die Wetterlage beobachten und fahre raus wenn es geht. Fahre jetzt glaich hoch bis Sonntag.

zu2. Die Zeitfehler können eigentlich nur an deinen Profieleinstellungen liegen Da kannst du deine Region und die Zeit einstellen.


----------



## Rosi (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Also heute war Zwischenwetter und das soll so bleiben. Wind aus Ost, mal mehr mal weniger. Man könnte Boot fahren auf Kraft, man kann surfen auf Kraft. Da kommt eine Bö und du legst dich in den Wind. Plötzlich ist sie weg und du stehst ohne Bö zu weit hinten auf dem Board. Die Anfänger fallen nun runter, die Fortgeschrittenen halten inne, die Könner vollfühern eine Schrittfolge. Der Bootsfahrer bekommt eine weiße Welle über den Bug. Also er wird naß. 
Es ist alles nicht schlimm, das Wasser ist angenehm erwärmt, der Wind auch.

Ich überlege ob ich nicht mal nachts in einer bestimmten Bucht übernachte. Mit Aalblick auf die Reriker Seebrücke. Die Nächte sind nicht mehr lange dunkel, ca 4 Stunden blos.


----------



## faun (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen,das es bei 3-4 bleibt,dann fahre ich Sonntag, zum Trollegrund.

Jörg, du hast recht,es lag an meiner Zeiteinstellung.#6

Weiß einer wo man im Bereich Kühlungsborn bis Rerik einen günstigen Liegeplatz bekommt,ab 2009, außer in der Marina Kühlungsborn,angeblich ausgebucht die nächsten Jahre ???.

Rosi ,was für ein Boot hast du ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Moin,
ich habs angeln dies Wochenende sein gelassen. Gestern war zu windig aus Ost und heute sollte der Wind ab Mittag wieder genau so auffrischen. Mal sehen wie es sich weiter entwickelt. Erst mal soll die östliche Windrichtung ja bleiben.


----------



## Rosi (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Hi Jörg, ich habs auch gelassen. Zu wellig und im Salzhaff sind keine Hornhechte mehr. Ein Platznachbar war draußen auf der Ostsee und brachte 5 Hornis in 5 Stunden und ein paar Heringe mit. Da stell ich mich lieber aufs Surfbrett.

Morgen soll nicht so viel Wind sein, vielleicht kann man ja vom Strand aus gut blinkern.


----------



## faun (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

War gestern morgen mit noch 2 Anglern,gegen 10.00 Uhr am Trollegrund,war sehr erstaunt,als ich meine Nase gegen 9.00 Uhr, um die Westmole hielt, in Erwartung einer 4-5 Bft,aber es war nur 2,also mit Speed nach Kühlungsborn.
Haben 2 Stunden alles abgesucht,von 7 - 21 m, Resultat ein Dorsch 52 cm.
Der wind briste dann gegen 12 Uhr auf und wir machten uns auf den Heimweg,brauchten dann bei 4-5 in Böen 6,zirka 2,5 Stunden bis Warnemünde,war nur ein Wellen abreiten,bzw versuch eines Wellenausweichens|kopfkrat.
Vor Warnemünde ließ der Wind dann nach und drehte auf südost 3-4,also wir zur Fahrrine.
Ergebnis 16 Dorsche von 48- 69 cm :m,ein Super Abschluß:vik:


----------



## Rosi (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Na dann mal ein dickes Petri#6
Mit den Wellen fährt sich das viel leichter als gegen sie, da habt ihr euch aber durchgekämpft! Das ist ein ganzes Ende zwischen Kübo und Warnemünde! 
Ein Bekannter war schleppen, hatte 3 kleine Dorsche und eine angebrannte Nase. Es muß viel kleines Viehzeug über dem Wasser unterwegs sein.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Moin,
war am WE wieder in Mesche und habe Dach gedeckt bei meinem Kumpel und auf ruhiges Wetter gelauert. Freitag und Samstag war es viel zu Windig aus Ost bis Nordost aber gestern konnten wir endlich aufs Wasser. Ich bin mit Franky rausgefahren und wir haben auf dem Trollegrund super Plattfische geangelt. 15 Flundern, die größte 52 Zentimeter und 7 Klieschen. Auf Dorsch haben wir auch versucht an der 20 Meter Kante aber da ging nix. Hier gehts zu ein paar Bildern.
Da sitzen wir also und angeln, da kommt ein Boot auf uns zu, voll auf Kollisionskurs. Ich sag noch so zu Franky na der wird uns doch hoffentlich sehen. Kurz vor uns stoppt das Boot auf und ein Junger Mann fragt, bist du der Jörg aus dem Anglerboard. Pfffff , cool da war das der faun. Naja kurz geschnackt und weiter geangelt. Habt ihr noch was gefangen, faun? Hier hab ich noch n Bild von dir.


----------



## faun (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Hallo jörg,
erstmal Gratulation, für die schönnen Platten,aber das wir uns begegnet sind, ist ein Irrtum,ich war zwar am Sonntag,von 10.00 - 12.00 Uhr am Trollegrund,aber von dir keine Spur.
Ich habe ein Motorboot mit Innenborder,auf dem Foto von dir,sieht man aber eine Mobo mit Außenborder :m
Gruß
Eckhard


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*



faun schrieb:


> Hallo jörg,
> erstmal Gratulation, für die schönnen Platten,aber das wir uns begegnet sind, ist ein Irrtum,ich war zwar am Sonntag,von 10.00 - 12.00 Uhr am Trollegrund,aber von dir keine Spur.
> Ich habe ein Motorboot mit Innenborder,auf dem Foto von dir,sieht man aber eine Mobo mit Außenborder :m
> Gruß
> Eckhard



Ups, wer war denn das? Ich hatte noch gefragt, bist du der faun? Darauf kam so was wie ein nicken. Darum dachte ich das.
Wir waren auch erst Nachmittags ab 14 Uhr draussen so bis 19 Uhr. Dann konnten wir uns nicht treffen. Was habt ihr denn gefangen am Vormittag?


----------



## Frank (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Hallo Jörg,

Ja das am Sonntag war nicht der Faun.
Sondern wir sind uns begegnet.
Ich hatte dich an deinem neuen roten Boot erkannt.
Wenn ich zurück bin, stelle ich noch ein paar Bilder von Dir und Franky ins Board. Der große Platte ist auch dabei.

Wir haben übrigens noch hinterm Trollegrund beim Schleppangeln am nachmittag noch zwei 80 Dorsche gefangen. Da sind auch viele kleine Hornis eingestiegen. Aber zwei echt große, fast armdicke Hornis habe ich auch noch mitgenommen. 
( ich sagte "fast" armdick ) Es war ein tolles Wetter.
Als wir am Abend das Boot in der Marina Kühlungsborn aus dem Wasser geslipt haben, kam ein anderer Bootsangler mit 18 Dorschen auch fast alle zwischen 60 und 80 cm. Toller  Fang, und das auch nur am Nachmittag. Er hat östlich von Kühlungsborn geangelt.

Tschüß, bis zum nächsten Mal!

PS: Falls mal ein Boardi Treff für den Trollegrund organisiert wird, bin ich bestimmt dabei.


----------



## faun (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Hallo Jörg,
wir haben 1 Dorsch 53 cm gefangen,dann war Stille,sind dann,wie schon geschrieben,wegen des aufbriesenden Windes,wieder Richtung Heimat Warnemünde gefahren und haben dann in der Fahrrine, 16 Dorsche verhaftet.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Hallo Frank,
schön dich kennen gelernt zu haben. |wavey:
Jo, war in der Tat ein schöner Tag nach einem anstrengenden Arbeitswochenende auf dem Dach meines Kumpels. Freitag fahre ich wieder hoch und wenn der Wind passt werd ich es auch wieder mit den Fischen versuchen  aber ich glaube ich werde auch mal weiter raus fahren und ein paar Stellen nach Dorschen absuchen.


----------



## faun (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Hallo Jörg,
Da ich die Gegend nicht so kenne,wie weit und in welchen Bereich suchst du immer nach Dorschen.Geht das per Karte ? 
am Sonntag soll es Nachmittags um die 2 sein und aus Südwest bis Süd blasen,also Top Bedingungen.
Gruß
eckhard


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*



faun schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> Da ich die Gegend nicht so kenne,wie weit und in welchen Bereich suchst du immer nach Dorschen.Geht das per Karte ?
> am Sonntag soll es Nachmittags um die 2 sein und aus Südwest bis Süd blasen,also Top Bedingungen.
> Gruß
> eckhard



Hast du Echolot, GPS usw. oder wie ist deine Ausrüstung?
Ich fange wenn ich auf Dorsch gehe meist an ab 15 Meter die Tiefen abzusuchen und die Kanten. So gehts bis an die 20 Meter Kante. Da gibs son paar Stellen wo immer mal Fisch war. Allerdings habe ich diese Jahr so weit draußen noch nicht konzentriert gefischt um sagen zu können wo es Dorsche geben könnte.


----------



## faun (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Habe Echolot,GPS leider noch nicht.Wie weit draußen ist es denn,kann man das an einer Seekarte festmachen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kühlungsborn - Windstärke*

Nur mit Seekarte gehts ist aber schwer. Du mußt halt Löcher und Berge suchen da draußen das geht auch mit nur Echolot.


----------

